# Oleg Taktarov (sp?) in Bad Boys II



## arnisandyz (Dec 16, 2003)

Anybody catch Oleg Taktarov in Bad Boys II with Will Smith & Martin Lawrence?  He really didn't do any martial arts.  It was a bit role,  he ended up being chopped in pieces and stuffed in a barrell.


----------



## kenpo12 (Jan 29, 2004)

He was also in Alias a few weeks back.  He got killed though.


----------

